# how many males and female dubia roaches do i need



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

my dubia roaches were breeding quite well, but seem to have stopped as i think i dont have enough males and females. at the moment ive only got 5 males and i think about 19 females although i think a few of the females could be male. 

but how many males and how many females should i have? i cant get loads of males as the place i buy them from only has 15 in stock.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

the ratio of male to female should be anywhere from 1:3 to 1:6. The amount of adults you need is entirely dependant on how quickly and how often you want to feed from them. With the quantity you have. It would take about a year before you have anywhere near enough to feed from. I've got about 800 of various sizes ( about 30:70 male: female adults ) and only feed off of them at about 20 every other week. I've got a seperate "feeder" box that i top up with purchases from here until my colony is sustainable. I estimate this is a good 4 months away and maybe more. Also, the females will only lay every 4 to 6 weeks, This may be why they seem to have stopped for the time being.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

as stated above keep it at a male/female ratio of more then 1.3 i keep mine at 1.5 i would say 100 females 20 males and wait 6 months and you should be all set 

always have food in the rub with them such as cat biscuits, poultry feed (layers), alfalfa dry foods with high proteins

also have fruit and veg for them once or twice a week

mine thrive at 28c so try to get same temp 

also to every 150 adult roaches = 40litre rub

also i would suggest buying your roaches from the internet i buy all mine from The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,

hope this helps


----------

